# Qustion: Unknown error code during application install:24



## alonmln (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello
I've seen answers from quite some time ago, and I'd like to know if there's a new/ more relevant solution.
I get this "Unknown error code during application install: "-24"",
Is there a way to fix it without a Factory Reset or Root?
Thanks!
Alon


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF there are suggestions here Unknown Error code during application install: "-24" - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com


----------



## alonmln (Feb 23, 2014)

joeten said:


> Hi and welcome to TSF there are suggestions here Unknown Error code during application install: "-24" - Android Forums at AndroidCentral.com


Thanks, I've seen it already but it doesn't help me as I don't want to Root my phone nor do i want to do a Factory Reset...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I cannot see another route everything I find advises the same fix


----------



## alonmln (Feb 23, 2014)

joeten said:


> I cannot see another route everything I find advises the same fix


Ok..
If I do Factory Reset, how can I backup as much information as possible data (apps and layouts...)?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is a method you can look at How to Back Up an Android Device | PCMag.com


----------

